

How an hour of trolling helped me get over 2,000 users - wesleyzhao
http://wesleyzhao.com/how-an-hour-of-trolling-helped-me-build-one-o

======
zrgiu_
Not bad at all. I've been through this a couple of times.

Generally, you are a lot more likely to be successful with something fun or
entertaining than with tools and utilities. Now you can use the success of
your chrome extension to promote other apps you've built!

~~~
wesleyzhao
Thanks! Definitely :). My goal is to create lots of super fun apps and on
dooms day I will troll ALL of them and point them to the app of my choice. Jk
:)...

But you're right, cool things can be used as a great platform to promote
useful things.

